# What are some good essential oil blends for men?



## Audrey (Mar 1, 2015)

The title says it all  What blends do your male customers/family like?


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 1, 2015)

Eucalyptus anything. With mint with lemongrass, with menthol,with just about anything they love the eucalyptus.


----------



## lsg (Mar 1, 2015)

1 part Cedarwood and 2 parts Sweet Orange.    
 7 parts Lavender 2 parts peppermint and 2 parts spearmint.  
 Here is one of my favorites-- 1 part patchouli, 1 part Frankincense, 1 part Myrrh and 3 parts Sandalwood.  (I use sandalwood FO instead of EO to save money.)


----------

